# Looking for an image of I.R.P.'s



## Colin Parkinson (19 Aug 2013)

Looking for an image and hopefully a list of items for the old IRP's, thanks


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2013)

Can't help much, but now I have a craving for canned bacon ;D


----------



## Teager (19 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can't help much, but now I have a craving for canned bacon ;D



Maybe you should head over to the CNE for that 7500 cal bacon burger I'm sure that'll kill the craving.  :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Aug 2013)

Teager said:
			
		

> Maybe you should head over to the CNE for that 7500 cal bacon burger I'm sure that'll kill the craving.  :nod:



Not the same. The canned Maple Leaf(?) bacon, right out of the can, on a night OP. Mmmmmm 

Anyway, dragging Colin's thread off course.


----------



## Teager (19 Aug 2013)

This site provides WWII style rations but I assume your looking for after that. You can also purchase these WWII style rations.

http://reprorations.com/Canada%20WW2/WW2-Canada.htm


----------



## kkwd (19 Aug 2013)

If you can get your hands on this book it might have some info.  DGOS R26 : Task Termination Report:
Individual Ration Pack, 1971


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the links, the spoon/can opener looks interesting
http://reprorations.com/Britain%20WW2/WW2-Britain%20page%202.htm


----------



## medicineman (19 Aug 2013)

Was about to ask - did you want the before opening, after opening or after regurgitation shots?   ;D

MM


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Aug 2013)

I think we can skip the last bit.....


----------



## FJAG (21 Aug 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can't help much, but now I have a craving for canned bacon ;D



Mmmm - Jambalaya and Cocktail weenies.


----------



## pbi (28 Aug 2013)

Drach's Canned Meat!  ("Dracula Meat")Yummy!


----------

